# Watercolor Photo contest, VOTING!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Bump! :d


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Bump up*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Bump for you


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Evening bump


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Morning bump


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Afternoon bump


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Another bump! lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Early evening bump


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

One more day!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Last chance to vote people


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Last day


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats to the winner, Golden Horse!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, I can't wait! Thanks to everyone who voted for Mr g!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats to Golden! Can you please post pics of the painting?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^ here's a link to my art thread where i posted the finished painting 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/wildest-art-journal-61297/page62/


----------

